# folding@home 2900xt crash



## mrhuggles (May 15, 2009)

the program loads, and gets ready to start work then crashes, is that normal?

EDIT: it doesn't always do it and its not a full crash, itl wait a while then report UNSTABLE MACHINE or something like that [system stuck for a few mins]


----------



## bogmali (May 15, 2009)

Definitely not...Can you explain more in detail what is happening (i.e. what is displayed on screen before it crashes)?


----------



## mrhuggles (May 15, 2009)

screenshot

EDIT: i should note that it doesn't always do this, f@h isn't overheating my card [its actually running quite cool compared to games and stuff] and my card is defiantly pretty darn stable, checked with furmark


----------



## bogmali (May 15, 2009)

OK, does it actually crash your system or the client is not functioning correctly? I see the UNSTABLE_MACHINE part on there and that normally means two things:

1. Your GPU's OC (if it is) is not stable enough to fold (remember you're putting more stress on the card)

2. You're GPU does not like the taste of that particular WU It happens to me a lot with my 8800GT. You need to reconfigure your client and play around with the WU sizes (small/normal/big) and one of those will eventually work.

This is all from my experience so I could be wrong with my "theories" but other folders on here are more knowledgeable (a lot more) than me when it comes to ATI GPUs (Mmaakk comes to mind) so they will be chiming in once they see this thread


----------



## mrhuggles (May 15, 2009)

ok ty, i'm guessing it just doesn't like some of the work units because it does others just fine, and when it happens it doesn't happen in the middle of something it just happens at the very beginning

it doesn't fully CRASH it just like, becomes unresponsive for a few minutes then fails and starts a new one.

can i expect it to do that every time it gets a work unit it doesn't like, and will it continue to get work units it doesn't like?


----------



## bogmali (May 15, 2009)

mrhuggles said:


> Can i expect it to do that every time it gets a work unit it doesn't like, and will it continue to get work units it doesn't like?



Yup and I just did one 2 minutes ago with one of my 8800GTSs It was doing the same thing with a 5778 WU but now it is stable again working on a 5777 WU


----------

